# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > بطولة كأس القارات 2009 >  دونغا يمتدح أداء المنتخب الجنوب إفريقي

## The Gentle Man

دونغا يمتدح أداء المنتخب الجنوب إفريقي 



"لقد عرفنا أنها ستكون مباراة صعبة، لأننا نعلم أن جنوب إفريقيا سوف تهاجم وقد كانوا سريعين.. المباريات في مثل هذه الأدوار المتقدمة دائما ما تكون صعبة، لكن الأهم أننا استطعنا المرور.. لقد كان اللعب مغلقا، فقررت أن أشرك ألفيس لأنه سريع ومتخصص في الركلات الحرة.. ولم أشأ تغيير مايكون لأنه ذو خصائص هجومية رغم أن الخصم لم يسمح لنا بالهجوم كثيرا.."..

هذا ما قاله مدرب المنتخب البرازيلي لكرة القدم، كارلوس دونغا، عقب نهاية المباراة الصعبة أمام جنوب إفريقيا والتي انتهت كما شاهد الجميع بهدف وحيد سجله داني ألفيس في الأنفاس الأخيرة منها..

----------


## دليلة

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------

